# ReDICulous snorkel prices!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was just on a website, they had the snorkel kit for the griz 660 listed at $675 installed......... *$675!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Others were $500-$600+ Installed and $400-$500+ shipped.... For some dam painted pvc pipe!


WTF.................................... 

I should have charged all of ya'll $1 or $2 to see our instructions. I'd be a millionaire by now! :bigok: haha... j/k That would have defeated the purpose!


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

you would be making a lot. But I assure you we apprciate all the great info on this site


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea saw that when a first got my brute.. went online to see prices on snorkel kits and almost crapped my pants, cost about $150 for all the lines to the pod,snorkel and had some pieces left over.. and that's in Canada, Thanks M.I.M.B!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I was just on a website, they had the snorkel kit for the griz 660 listed at $675 installed......... *$675!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Others were $500-$600+ Installed and $400-$500+ shipped.... For some dam painted pvc pipe!
> 
> ...


although not close to $675, the Grizzly is a little harder to snorkel than the Brute.. My Kodiak snorkels cost me almost DOUBLE what my Brute snorkels did... And TRIPLE the work!!! 

but yeah, the kits are a waste of money!! :mimbrules:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

a 450 kodiak is a pain in the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to snorkel


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Also P425, this is one of the many things that makes this site so much better than the alternative sites out there. So much information, from so many different sources. There's not much that can't be fixed by simply logging on and asking a question. Lots of money saved by not having to go to a mechanic... Trust me, I have saved a butt load of cash by frequenting this site.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im very glad i got a brute so my snokels will be cheap haha. This site is the best with all the info. Im on here all the time!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone needs their brute snorkeled, I can do it for 500.00. Much cheaper than those other places. I have instructions for sale too. 300.00 for those...:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

1bigforeman said:


> If anyone needs their brute snorkeled, I can do it for 500.00. Much cheaper than those other places. I have instructions for sale too. 300.00 for those...:nutkick:


haha.. You know, I had someone actually email me and ask me how much I would charge to make up a kit and send it to him...... 

I told him I didnt do that... But he replied and insisted I give him a price.

I just replied $500 b/c If I've seriously got to go through the trouble of doing all that just for 1 kit and then pack it and ship it to someone too lazy to go to the store and use a hand saw, it needs to be worth my time.

:bigok: I dont think I ever heard back from him.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha that is funny. I remember when I snorkeled my 06 bruin and the way the airbox is it is a pain in the --- to get it to fit right


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I almost made the mistake of buying a kit to snorkle my king quad, but i couldnt see paying $300 for a full kit and then still have to put it together. I ended up getting everything i needed and doing them for like $100 to $110.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

lets hear it for Polaris and MIMB.:crowdapplause:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be worth it to make up some kits for the lazy folks if you had 3 or 4 already ordered IMO but I have a good bit of free time at nights. I have thought it over a couple of times since I've been a mod to see what the mods/admins thought about advertising a kit for parts+shipping+$10 for site but then after all that you would probably be looking at 100-150 

That would be with all 3 snorks and the tubing to extend carb vents, overflow bottle and gas vent but its been a while since I priced pvc fittings so the y could be more than I remember and shipping cost have gotten outrages


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you could set up that front plastic piece on a CNC router to make three perfect holes every time you could probably sell lots of those.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^ agreed


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its just the satisfaction of doing it yerself. If yer too lazy to make the MIMB kit, you probably have no biz bein on a quad haha.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Its just the satisfaction of doing it yerself. If yer too lazy to make the MIMB kit, you probably have no biz bein on a quad haha.


or at least not on a brute cuz ud go broke :34:


----------



## brutus78 (Dec 1, 2010)

if someone could tell me what size i need to buy and angles that would be great


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Look at the how-to's at the top of the page....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree...the Grizzly 660's are hard and aggravating....but $675....WTF!!!!!! Thats Nutz. Its so much cheaper to do it your self. The only kit that I would think about buying would be the Triangle ATV kit for the King Quads. The Mud Industries kits for the Can-Am's are nice...so is the Mud Tech Inc. kit for the Outlanderss. MudTech's kit is the only decent priced kit i've seen for Outlanders. I just can't believe the prices I have seen for some kits. Just like Polaris425 said...that is crazy.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is absolutely crazy!!!! I had my snorkel's done custom and paid a little over $200. Unfortunately I am not coordinated or mechanically inclinded enough to do my own. But I will say I love mine and they were well done.


----------

